# New Observation Hive



## kmartin (Apr 15, 2007)

I just finished building an OB.










My plan is to install a 5 frame meduim nuc (anybody in my area got any?). I am not exactly looking forward to the actual installation. Anybody have suggestions on how go about installing?

I think I'll tilt, almost horizontal, place the frames and shake any remaining bees in.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

very nice

what I did was sit the nuc as close to the entrance of the ob hive as a could and leave it there until the bees get fully oriented
then when you put them in the ob hive, any stragglers will have an easy time finding their new home because they'll be a few inches away from it trying to figure out what's going on
here's mine just before installation

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/oh/Dsc01512.jpg

Dave


----------



## kmartin (Apr 15, 2007)

How do you go about doing the install? 

I plan on keeping mine outside. In this form factor, can the bees regulate internal temps during the summer? I'll probably move them to a regular medium hive for the winter.


----------



## onelove (Jun 24, 2005)

nice work kmart - we recently made a 3-framer:

http://tinyurl.com/2nk5hp

haven't done the install yet (its up in WA), but my idea would be to use this for a split outlet when we notice swarm cells. Take a couple frames with queen cell(s), & watch the show.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have never heard of anyone keeping OB hives outside. I almost did this my first year but someone told me I was crazy. Cant remember why....

I watched a queen in an ob hive this weekend and it was awesome. I saw the queen and watched her lay for a little while. Very interesting really.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

just make sure that the frames from the nuc u use are not bulging with honey as this will smear your inside glass and kill bees. I did this and it was not good.


----------



## onelove (Jun 24, 2005)

maybe too hard for the hive to conserve heat in winter for them to survive...


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

hmm

for starters it has to be totally out of the sun
otherwise it'll be a greenhouse and cook em
I just sat mine next to the nuc and moved the frames
no problem
like I said, if the bees have already oriented to within a few inches of the ob hive entrance then that's where the stragglers are going to go

Dave


----------



## kmartin (Apr 15, 2007)

The only reason I could think of for not keeping it outside is that because they are not in a circular cluster they won't be able to maintain temp's in a natural way. Oh, and the wear on the wood due to humidity, etc. FWIW, don't use pine, it warps incredibly. I swear, the wood was straight when I started....


----------



## kmartin (Apr 15, 2007)

drobbins,

It's interesting, I hate heat. I've been here for 10 years, and opening up the front door in July/August puts me in a full sweat. I put up my first hive this April. I put it in the woods, thinking some shade, morning sun would be the way to go. From this board I found that full sun was what I wanted. So, I started checking the lot for a more suitable place for the hive. I've got three better locations, but not a single one that gets full sun all day. Kind of suprised me. Makes sense though, we put out plants and are consistently 1 - 2 weeks behind others in the area.

Back to the point, I think you are right. Full sun would act as an oven in this arrangement.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

yea, it'll have to be in the shade
where is the entrance?
how did you install the glass?

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You will find here:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnewbees.htm

This:

"Come spring put the bees in the observation hive. I assume this is a package, so you need to spray the bees with sugar syrup waiting periodically and spraying again until they lose interest in eating it off of the screen wire. Take the bees and the observation hive outside near the entrance to the observation hive. Cover the exit to the hive with a piece of cloth and a thick hair tie rubber band (they are easier to handle) Do the same with the outside entrance to the tube and the other end of the tube in the house. Lay the observation hive flat on it's side on the ground and open the door. Put on your protective equipment. Pry open the lid to the box and carefully fish out the queen cage and set it aside. Now fish out the can and shake the bees off of it into the observation hive. Hit the box sharply on the ground to dislodge the cluster and then flip it upside down and pour the bees into the observation hive. Hit the box sharply on its side to knock the remaining bees to one end then dump them in. If there are still 20 bees or so in the box, don't worry about it. If there are hundreds of bees in the box, repeat the steps until there are only a few.

"Spritz the queen lightly with some light syrup (a cup of water to a cup of sugar) so she won't fly. Carefully pry the staple off of the queen cage, being careful not to open the screen and let out the queen. Put the queen cage over a cluster of the bees and holding the screen side down, open the screen and put the cage close to the bees watching for the queen to walk out. (difficult, I know). If you didn't see her and you didn't see her fly off and you didn't see her go in, then we may have to keep an eye out for a while. Assuming she went in, use the smoker to drive the bees away from the door frame so they don't get squashed and close the door (squashing some stubborn and indecisive bees, but hopefully not too many.) Now brush all of the bees off of the outside of the hive and take it in the house. Holding the hose up to the pipe, pull off the cloth from both pieces and slide the hose on and clamp it (the clamp has to be on the hose before you do this.

"You now have an observation hive. Fill a quart jar with 2:1 syrup (2 parts sugar to 1 part water by volume) and feed them. Now go take the cloth off of the outside of the tube.

"If you didn't see the queen go in, watch outside for any clusters of bees on the ground or bushes. If you see any, look carefully to see if there is a queen. If so, catch her with the hair clip catcher and put her at the tube entrance and see if she'll go in. If she doesn't, you may have to take the hive outside and do it all again, but probably you now have a queen in the hive. "


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Of course if you're just putting a nuc in, then put the frames in the hive with the brood together and the honey either above or below that. If you have some kind of stop so the frames can't swing against the glass or shift in the rests, then you can lay it flat and set them in an shake the bees on top of that. If you don't, then I would put something in to keep them from shifting as they often shift while hauling the hive in and out. I use wither a pushpin or a screw in the side of the rest so the frame has to stay in the center.


----------



## kmartin (Apr 15, 2007)

MB, pushpins, my wifes favorite picture hanging tool. I swear, she can hang 30lb mirrors with them


----------



## kmartin (Apr 15, 2007)

drobbins,

Plans are from BeeSource. Entrance is on bottom, both sides. Two entrances a bad idea?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't see any problem with 2 entrances
most folks think the glass in grooves on the beesource plans is a bad idea
the bees glue it in and you can't remove it
I've never done it that way so can't say

Dave


----------



## kmartin (Apr 15, 2007)

I used plexi. If I have to, it will bend enough to pull out without breaking. I'll probably regret though, we'll see.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

i would only do one entrance since most of the ob hives asre small. One entrance is easier to defend.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm with Chef. My observation hive has been robbed too many times.


----------

